# I'm so sad, need advice, something that happened on craigslist



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Someone on craigslist in my area asked for anyone that knew about female chi's to e-mail her, so I did. This is what she wrote back.

i notice my chi was bleeding dec 15.my male was around her before and after the bleeding but not sure if anything happen.she has been sleeping alot,extra food,wanting to be held every second.she is very mean to my male now for some reason.her boobs are bigger and dark pink or red.her belly is hard.it feels like there is a ball inside.she been peeing so so much!

Then she sent me pictures and I don't know what kind of chi this is, but she is very big, looks like 15 pounds or something, idk maybe the pictures are deceiving, but definately not a good quality and maybe mixed.

IDK what to say or do, I mean of course I wrote back saying her chi is probably pregnant.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

The symptoms of pregnancy are there she'd be due soon too


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LOl she said boobs...is she young? o_o oh man...poor thing


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

IDK she just obviously is very uneducated on breeding.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

the obvious would be ....... take her to a VET for a checkup ASAP.........and then spayed some time after the birthing......... and the boys be neutered.....

I do hope everthing works out for her........

invite her here for excellent advice with her 'new' family....


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Who knows some people shouldnt breed and need to keep a better eye on their pets sad isnt it?


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Seems like the "deed" is done and there is nothing you can do but offer sound advice. Hopefully the dogs owner will be responsible and find wonderful homes for the babies and those homes will have their new pups spayed or neutered. Please advise her to have her female spayed after she give birth when her vets gives the okay. Good luck. Lets all say a prayer.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

jan896 said:


> the obvious would be ....... take her to a VET for a checkup ASAP.........and then spayed some time after the birthing......... and the boys be neutered.....
> 
> I do hope everthing works out for her........
> 
> invite her here for excellent advice with her 'new' family....


Yeah I know! I did tell her if she has money to take her to the vet, I hope she has the money.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Can I show one of the pics so you guys can see how big this dog is? I want to make sure i'm not imagining things.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Y es course!!! I bet she doesnt have any money too though!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

TinyGiant said:


> Yeah I know! I did tell her if she has money to take her to the vet, I hope she has the money.



good for you!!! keep us informed........


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Isn't that sad,that's the first thing you would think of her being pregnant poor little thing


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes, you can show the pic, I doubt it is copywrighted or anything, make sure none of her info is there to be shown.

She must be young and I would say parents must not care if she is opting to post a question on Craiglist over taking her to the vet in the first place :-(


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, here she is, she is a pretty girl.

deleted...

her belly doesn't look that big to me. But look how big she is.

deleted....


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

The tiles she is laying on are most likely 12" tiles. She is not small that's for sure. Sweet looking girl. I just want to love on her a bit.


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

she does look a big chi! pretty little face though. shame if she she is having pups. keep us informed. xxxx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Look at that poor one in the cage behind,no blankets and a sad face !


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, she's big. WAY over 6 pounds and not standard at all. Not a good example of a Chi, but look at her tail wagging. She is sweet.

She doesn't look pregnant to me though. Maybe she's having a false pregnancy. That can produce the symptoms she's decribing... clingyness, wanting to eat more, moodiness, enlarged nipples. 

I would encourage her to have the dog x-rayed to see if there are any puppies. If she was bred around January 1, she is far enough along for pups to show up. Maybe she is just pregnant with ONE. Also, a vet can palpate her for pregnancy. I'd definitely encourage her to go to the vet. Although, like you said, she may not be able to afford it.

Here's a whelping chart so she can figure out due dates. Just put in the last breeding and it will calculate the whelping date.

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/breeding/whelpingchartb.htm

If she was bred on or around January 1 (halfway through her heat), then she'd be due the first week of March.

Edited: I just re-read her note. So she noticed the bleeding around December 15, but doesn't know if they tied? It's anyone's guess if she's pregnant then. That would move her due date back too. In that case, I think she'd be showing a LOT more if she was due in a couple of weeks.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

michele said:


> Look at that poor one in the cage behind,no blankets and a sad face !


Yeah I saw that too, no blankets, and it is a snowstorm here today and very cold!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah she looks so sweet, has kind eyes. I told her about the false pregnancies, sent her some of my favorite breeding info sites, told her she really needs to go to the vet. I doubt she will go to the et.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

TinyGiant said:


> Yeah I saw that too, no blankets, and it is a snowstorm here today and very cold!


That makes me sooooooooooooooo sad.  Brody is in bed now with his sleeping bag and a cushy, plush bed and has a heat disc under his sleeping bag and it's not even that cold here. I can't even imagine putting him in an empty crate.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

This is sad. Poor baby. Hopefully the boy dog wasn't really big! That could cause even more problems with the birthing process. Hopefully she will be okay and the woman can take her to the vet as soon as possible.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Ask her to please put and old towel or something in there as the mom will need to be kept very warm as well as the puppies when they come.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I wonder who is holding her in the picture? It looks as though he is a grown man? I wish someone would take her to the vet for goodness sakes..


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

If you want to get rid of this thread I could refer her here?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

well, the dog cage is beside a radiator..... but still, no toys or blankets...... poor little things...... I hope this doesn't turn out to be a *cough cough* kennel/ dog store *cough cough* situation........


----------



## Stark (Jan 13, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> LOl she said boobs...is she young? o_o oh man...poor thing


ROFL. That reply made me laugh. XD 

& this is what I HATE about most breeders. They have no idea what they're doing.
I know some people on here are good quality breeders so no one take offense to this.
But people like this lady really irritate me. >.<


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I actually don't like the way they are holding her, no support on her back legs adn letting her stomach be stretched.. 

I do hope she goes to the vet, even if she can't afford the bill in one go she could ask to pay in instalments. 

I'd have been at the vets in an instant


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> I wonder who is holding her in the picture? It looks as though he is a grown man? I wish someone would take her to the vet for goodness sakes..


In UNDERWEAR..no less...


At first I thought that this was one of those fake things that people put on Craigs List just to mess with people..some people get a kick out of that sort of thing.

Maybe they are really naive...the other dog looks okay. The situations looks clean enough, the dogs look okay to me....I'd love to sit by a warm radiator.

I don't want to judge--just because they are shown with fluffy toys and props--doesn't tell me anything. The very worst puppy mill breeders will send those pic to you if you ask....

The underwear is what is making me think they just don't know....


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I thought he was in his underwear hehe. The other picture a girl is holding her and she is wearing spongebob pj's.

From the pictures the house does look clean, but I do wish there was blankets in the crate.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

If these picutres are legit..they are either..old and this message is a hoax..or that home is plenty warm enough if one can hang out in the itty bitties and not be cold...


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

IDK it could be a joke I just have no clue. She did tell me she had a pit that had puppies before but this is a chi and she's worried because chi's are so little.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok this was just too absurd for me not to touch. A grown man? Are you actually joking me? Or do you seriously believe that? you are all is gasping disgust at the no blankets in the cage in the back ground without knowing where they live, maybe it warm year round there. But anyway, thats a side point. Don't look at the blanketless cage, look at the boy in the pic (who I might add is dressed in underwear....so if he's not cold neither would the dogs be) Look at his feet They are small compared to the tile and look at the hands and legs, hairless BOY not grown man. And also look at he body of the boy compared to the dog. That would be one SMALL grown man. Are we seeing the truth or are we seeing what we want to imagine is horrid from 2 small pictures....
Lord ladies, put your claws and teeth away


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry but I disagree, that is the body of a grown man, not a child, I have children and their bodies don't look like that. And I walk around in shorts and a nursing tank in my home, that's what i'm wearing right now, but my 1 year old has on fleece pj's.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

TinyGiant said:


> Sorry but I disagree, that is the body of a grown man, not a child, I have children and their bodies don't look like that. And I walk around in shorts and a nursing tank in my home, that's what i'm wearing right now, but my 1 year old has on fleece pj's.


I agree...that is not a child.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Tracilea said:


> Ok this was just too absurd for me not to touch. A grown man? Are you actually joking me? Or do you seriously believe that? you are all is gasping disgust at the no blankets in the cage in the back ground without knowing where they live, maybe it warm year round there. But anyway, thats a side point. Don't look at the blanketless cage, look at the boy in the pic (who I might add is dressed in underwear....so if he's not cold neither would the dogs be) Look at his feet They are small compared to the tile and look at the hands and legs, hairless BOY not grown man. And also look at he body of the boy compared to the dog. That would be one SMALL grown man. Are we seeing the truth or are we seeing what we want to imagine is horrid from 2 small pictures....
> Lord ladies, put your claws and teeth away


Oh and another thing, I DO know where they live, they live in the same county as me and we are having the worst snowstorm we have had in years right now as we speak. It is COLD here.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Well youd be surpirsed she miught have 1 or 2 puppies i agree with your comments everyone but just one word ... disgusting !


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It looks like a grown man to me too. Look at his legs. I've never seen a kid with legs like that. Or his hands. Those are definitely man hands.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Ive looked at the pictures properly and i see what you mean now definately not a kid and she is big! Her nails look very long and she doesnt look pure CHi rather chi x JRT


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

TinyGiant said:


> Ok, here she is, she is a pretty girl.
> 
> 
> 
> her belly doesn't look that big to me. But look how big she is.


Not having a go but my Chi Lola is HUGE. But she is a chi. Ok she's not suitable for show and things like that but she's a gorgeous loving little girl. I find it insulting when people put down a chi that is larger.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

MarieUkxx said:


> Not having a go but my Chi Lola is HUGE. But she is a chi. Ok she's not suitable for show and things like that but she's a gorgeous loving little girl. I find it insulting when people put down a chi that is larger.


Marie--it is an observation not a "put down" :daisy:lots of beloved chi-s here are big !!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Marie~I didn't think anyone was trying to put the chi down, I know I certainly wasn't, I think she is really pretty and she looks to be a sweet thing too.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Remember that these pictures were emailed PRIVATELY...and really shouldn't have been put on the internet for millions of people to see/steal/etc IMO. And for the record - if you take the picture - it IS copyrighted by YOU! 

The comments about the boy/man & the assumptions about the condition of the enviromnent really aren't fair. I'm not saying *I* wouldn't put a blanket or something in the crate - but yeah...snow storm or not the house is obviously warm if the person is walking around with so little clothing. I live in a harsh climate where it's been below 0 more than one day this winter (and more commonly in the single digits) yet if we have our heat on and/or wood stove going it can be in the 80's in my house.

Anyway, being the victum of photo stealing I'd be incredibly upset if I was this person, looking for help for my dog & then find out it was posted on a public forum.  I'm guessing if they wanted it posted for people to see...they would have put it on craigslist, kwim?

The dog is adorable & to me, doesn't look pregnant. Hopefully they'll take it to the vet for a check up if they are truly concerned....


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> Not having a go but my Chi Lola is HUGE. But she is a chi. Ok she's not suitable for show and things like that but she's a gorgeous loving little girl. I find it insulting when people put down a chi that is larger.



I agree...but what bugs me most is when people assume that a larger Chi isn't purebred just because of the size. Chi's didn't start out being as small as they are today...we bred them down in size over time.

I have 2 big ones...Milo is 10.8lbs & Matilda is 8lbs (though they are basically the same size as far as height & length go). But I have no doubt they are pure Chi.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> Ok this was just too absurd for me not to touch. A grown man? Are you actually joking me? Or do you seriously believe that? you are all is gasping disgust at the no blankets in the cage in the back ground without knowing where they live, maybe it warm year round there. But anyway, thats a side point. Don't look at the blanketless cage, look at the boy in the pic (who I might add is dressed in underwear....so if he's not cold neither would the dogs be) Look at his feet They are small compared to the tile and look at the hands and legs, hairless BOY not grown man. And also look at he body of the boy compared to the dog. That would be one SMALL grown man. Are we seeing the truth or are we seeing what we want to imagine is horrid from 2 small pictures....
> Lord ladies, put your claws and teeth away


 Ok you don't have to be so rude,if you don't agree with what we are saying,that's fine.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

MChis said:


> Remember that these pictures were emailed PRIVATELY...and really shouldn't have been put on the internet for millions of people to see/steal/etc IMO. And for the record - if you take the picture - it IS copyrighted by YOU!
> 
> The comments about the boy/man & the assumptions about the condition of the enviromnent really aren't fair. I'm not saying *I* wouldn't put a blanket or something in the crate - but yeah...snow storm or not the house is obviously warm if the person is walking around with so little clothing. I live in a harsh climate where it's been below 0 more than one day this winter (and more commonly in the single digits) yet if we have our heat on and/or wood stove going it can be in the 80's in my house.
> 
> ...


It was on craigslist .


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am sorry this is turning into a big deal. I was under the assumption that the pictures were posted on Craigslist and that is for public viewing. I agree that if they were emailed to someone privately and the permissions were not given to post them here then that is not a good thing (I will remove them). Although I dont agree that pictures cannot be shared if posted on the internet. If someone posts a picture on the net without at least saying please dont copy or share then sadly it is free game :-(. My thoughts on the blanket was more or less for warmth and comfort as who in the world would want to lay on a hard flat surface or allow their pets to do so? This person that is posting is clearly in need of education and asked for help so that is where all of the assumptions come from ;-) 

I myself have never said anything negative towards a large Chi except for it not needing to be bred. I am the first one telling people when asking if their Chi is mixed due to their size, is probably full chi with the breeding now days and that they are lovely.

This is a public board and everybody has their own opinions and are allowed to assume, that cant be stopped.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry, I agree I shouldn't have posted the pics. And as far as the blankets I just thought it might be nice for the dog to be comfortable, and have something to do or chew on if it gets bored, that is all. And it is really cold here and just because we are not cold doesn't mean the pets aren't cold.

Thanks for removing the pictures for me and from the other poster that quoted my post.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Tracilea said:


> Ok this was just too absurd for me not to touch. A grown man? Are you actually joking me? Or do you seriously believe that? you are all is gasping disgust at the no blankets in the cage in the back ground without knowing where they live, maybe it warm year round there. But anyway, thats a side point. Don't look at the blanketless cage, look at the boy in the pic (who I might add is dressed in underwear....so if he's not cold neither would the dogs be) Look at his feet They are small compared to the tile and look at the hands and legs, hairless BOY not grown man. And also look at he body of the boy compared to the dog. That would be one SMALL grown man. Are we seeing the truth or are we seeing what we want to imagine is horrid from 2 small pictures....
> Lord ladies, put your claws and teeth away


I am the one that mentioned it being a man and BTW, not all men are very hairy and I thought he was wearing underwear at first to and I came to the conclusion that they are to long to be any underwear that I have ever seen, they are rolled up at the bottom like those new casual pants that have the band of underwear ;-) Also pictures can be deceiving and I still feel like it is a adult (maybe shorter) male that is holding that puppy and I am sticking to it...The reason I brought it up in the first place is I really felt they must be in need of education and it was quite pitiful and guess what. I am entitled to my opinions and my assumpiton if you please ;-)


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh that doggy is so pretty.. she looks oriental in a doggy sort of way. I'm sure any reputable vet would have a look at her if she is pregnant/sick etc and take small payments.. not all vets charge for consultations.

We have charities in the UK who pay for things etc.. not sure if you have an RSPCA or something they have hospitals here you can just rock on up at i'm sure if there is a problem.

Pls keep us updated 
x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> Although I dont agree that pictures cannot be shared if posted on the internet. If someone posts a picture on the net without at least saying please dont copy or share then sadly it is free game :-(.


It depends on what the nature of the posting is. However, legally it is "stealing" when you copy a photo from the net unless the copyright holder gives open permission for people to do so or it is from a stock photography site. Being a photographer - and having my photographs stolen & put on someone elses website & claim it was THEIR photography and knowing MANY other photographers this happened to I am sure of the legalities. I understand that instance is very different from this of course...but technically it is not okay. 

I also submitted a photo of my pups to dog breed info to have *somebody* steal it & post on a couple different forums claiming my pups were theirs. Stole my "bio" on my pups & all. On one forum they were also spamming a weird website...but I have no clue what the point was on the other forum. 

Anyway.... take this for what you want. There obviously isn't any "photo theif" police or anything since people do this all over the net every single day. LOL I guess I'm just super sensitive to it since I've been effected directly by it.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I think it also depends on if they are using the photos for monetary gain.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

MChis said:


> It depends on what the nature of the posting is. However, legally it is "stealing" when you copy a photo from the net unless the copyright holder gives open permission for people to do so or it is from a stock photography site. Being a photographer - and having my photographs stolen & put on someone elses website & claim it was THEIR photography and knowing MANY other photographers this happened to I am sure of the legalities. I understand that instance is very different from this of course...but technically it is not okay.
> 
> I also submitted a photo of my pups to dog breed info to have *somebody* steal it & post on a couple different forums claiming my pups were theirs. Stole my "bio" on my pups & all. On one forum they were also spamming a weird website...but I have no clue what the point was on the other forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

the pics were sent to a stranger by a stranger via a public forum craigs list...the person who sent them was suposed to be looking for help with their dog...and they were put her to ask opinions...they were sent to someone..become hers..she put them here...no problem that I see..


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Copywriting etc would always be a civil case and is not a criminal offence.. The originator would be given the advice to copywright their pictures by watermark etc when posting adverts.. The only thing people can do is take them to a civil court, however there would be no case unless money was exchanged.. Am only aware of the law in the uk can't comment on the US

I don't think the originator of these photos would really care, sounds like she'd be grateful for peoples opinions on her baby.

People nick photos all the time for god knows what use, very very sad when they try to pass them off on their own.. Heather, hope you got it sorted


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

ive had my personal pictures taken and used as someone else. i reported to the police it was all sorted. it is an offence. but she sent them free willingly to a stranger asking for advice so tinygiant was right to ask other chi owners opinions and the pictures help the opinions x


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

LOL Since the pic has been taken down I can't see it again, but I also noted after I posted the dogs paw against the "boys" hand. It looks rather large compared to the hand and the paw on the tile floor doesn't look very big. I think it is a boy and not a man  I too am allowed to my own opinion ;-) :-D

And, I must say, I AM sorry for that bout of rudeness on my part. I am frustrated with the forum as of late due to reasons that are obvious and I am not even going to say the WORD  I feel attacked in my posts. Not at advice given but at repeated INSISTANT re posting on the subject that went beyond just giving advice. it went right into bossiness. But anyway, I was miffed at an attack by everyone to this pic that no ones knows the circumstances to at all. It looked like a complete all out attack at these people without anyone knowing a darn thing about there situation.

Also I might make note also that we are having a snow storm here too, temps are 20 below 0 and I have my heat up (always anyway lol) over the 80's in my house. i am in a tee shirt and thin pair of pants and no shivering is going on with my chi's 

MAIN POINT....sorry for MY rudeness in the post  Though the teeth and claws was a joke lol


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Not trying to sound rude or anything but has anyone thought that there could be a reason there is no blanket or bed in the crate? I did not put a bed or blanket in Cabo's if he has to be crated for one reason...he always pees all over it. He won't pee in his crate if there's nothing to pee on. If that makes me a bad pet owner than so be it but I got tired of having to wash constantly and I'm sure he didn't like laying in his own urine when I was gone. We are just now starting to try out a small baby blanket to see how he does but he has never gotten cold because I don't allow it to get cold in my home. I accommodate my dogs' comfort more than my own. In fact many nights I and my family are sweating our butts off because I keep it so warm in here, only to make sure Cabo and Coco are comfortable.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I think this is another example of a thread getting turned around. I don't think anyone ever said these people are bad pet owners.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

yea, me too..... no offense meant.... but advice/opinion was requested, I guess we all get carried away sometimes when it comes to opinions..... I hope you the best in helping this boy and dog. please keep us informed, use Private messages if you no longer want to post. *warm and fuzzy hugs*


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I think it was implied several times they were bad owners, due to lack of blankets and toys and even a comment in there about holding the dog the wrong way. And I recall a comment saying "disgusting" lol Some things don't actually have to be said to be implied  Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## kayla30 (Sep 23, 2009)

how old is she dint think they was aloud to get pregnant till 2 thats why im waitining another year to be on safe side


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

This was an unfortunate accidental breeding apparently as the owner seemed to not even know what is going on and yes if the breeding was intended then better to wait until 2 ;-)

TinyGiant, could you send the picture privately to Tracilea so she will be able to view it as I did take it down before she could see what we were saying ;-)

When it come's to our breed we do take it very seriously and for the most part I feel that everyone just care's enough to have their say and be helpful. I for one just wanted to see them educated and feel they are in desperate need of some education, I wasnt aggravated as much about the blanket (I just asked her to tell the lady that if she was pregnant and was having babies both would need something comfortable and warm) I was more concerned that these were issue's and these owners needed to take her to the vet and why ask a quesion. I am a firm believer that you should be able to afford all aspects of pet ownership unless you have fallen on hard times and then that is understandable. I also believe in my own opinion that it is a full chi, larger than standar but full chi. 

The topic did get off a bit as it really didnt matter whether she was big or was full chi as the damage is done and she needs advice to help her Chi ;-)


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> A comment in there about holding the dog the wrong way.


That may have been me your refering to and there is nothing wrong in what I said, If it was me, what I actually said was

"I actually don't like the way they are holding her, no support on her back legs and letting her stomach be stretched.."

I give a view, isn't that what we are allowed to do without people trying to be boss and dictate what people are saying especially when its not in a malice way. 

Deme


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Deme....yeah you can state your view on here. *I* was stating MY view that it was implied they were bad pet owners. The thread wasn't about how the dog is being held, it was about if she was pg or not, and I was simply stating that it seemed everyone was attacking them with irrilevant statements about blankets and holding the dog. 

Don't talk to me about people being bossy cuz alot of people, including you, were bossy in my threads


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> Deme....yeah you can state your view on here. *I* was stating MY view that it was implied they were bad pet owners. The thread wasn't about how the dog is being held, it was about if she was pg or not, and I was simply stating that it seemed everyone was attacking them with irrilevant statements about blankets and holding the dog.
> 
> Don't talk to me about people being bossy cuz alot of people, including you, were bossy in my threads


Don't know if anyone agrees with me but you have a very bad attitude in a few of your threads. You come across as an angry person, why...? 

I have NEVER been bossy to you or anyone else for that matter and would like you to quote me word for word where you think I have been.

If I complained (like you do) everytime one of my threads went off topic I'd go crazy.. Even face to face conversations change topic frequently.

I have never set out to upset anyone and always re read my posts to make sure of this as words can be taken in so many ways via emails.

What ever it is bothering you please do not take your accusations out on me.

Sorry to anyone having to read this but I have no idea what reference it is I am being accused of and I find it quite upsetting. 

Deme x


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

IowasAngel said:


> Not trying to sound rude or anything but has anyone thought that there could be a reason there is no blanket or bed in the crate? I did not put a bed or blanket in Cabo's if he has to be crated for one reason...he always pees all over it. He won't pee in his crate if there's nothing to pee on. If that makes me a bad pet owner than so be it but I got tired of having to wash constantly and I'm sure he didn't like laying in his own urine when I was gone. We are just now starting to try out a small baby blanket to see how he does but he has never gotten cold because I don't allow it to get cold in my home. I accommodate my dogs' comfort more than my own. In fact many nights I and my family are sweating our butts off because I keep it so warm in here, only to make sure Cabo and Coco are comfortable.


I have an idea for you. After reading this yesterday, I started brainstorming ideas, LOL! Just the way my brain works ;-) You mentioned that you cannot have a bed in with Cabo. How about a hammock? We have a Coatimundi (south american species of raccoon) They sleep up high so I went on ebay and found some larger (small animal) hammocks (she is about 10 lbs) I thought that if you use a metal crate then you could put it just a bit off the bottom of the cage where he couldnt urinate on it but would sleep on it? Not sure if it would work or not but thought it may help? You might could make it work in a plastic crate as well? If you would like the ebay address, I would be glad to send it to you


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Yoshismom! I had never thought about a hammock. I would definitely appreciate a link! 

Right now I have been using old baby blankets but he is 50/50 with the peeing on them. I don't know if it's payback for being crated while I'm out of the house or what. He is 100% pee pad trained otherwise. He even sleeps on a blanket in his crate, when it's open, and has no problem then.

As far as the "bad owner" comment I made...reading some of the comments just hit me wrong at that time. It sounded like, to me, if you don't have blankets/beds/toys in your dogs crate you were a horrible, uncaring person. I am not saying anyone has said this outright, I'm saying it is how the comments came off to me. I just wanted to point out that there could have been circumstances, much like mine, that prevented allowing such comforts in that crate. I apologize if I offended anyone with the way my post was worded, as I never meant to do so.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

We all need to keep in mind that there are different unseen situations (including myself ;-) ) We actually have a Weimarner that will urinate on his bedding and it is soooo aggravating. He used to be completely housetrained and we dont know what happened so we had to start crating him at night and sometimes he is fine and sometimes he isnt. Try washing queen sheets and blankets that have urine in them, LOL! We have set sheets and blankets just for him. I wish they made a hammock big enough to hang in his crate for a 80 lb dog


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Deme, you have a PM. I am tired of this


----------

